
Ask HN: What MBaaS would you recommend? - Nemant
I just started developing my app using Parse and they&#x27;ve just announced that they&#x27;ll be shutting down.<p>I looked around Firebase but their functionality is very limited (no cloud code, notifications, background jobs, analytics, etc) unless you integrate with dozens of scattered libraries and services that Google provides.<p>I also considered AWS (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;mobile&#x2F;) but their pricing looks very confusing, &quot;pay for what you use&quot;, you gotta figure out how much data you&#x27;ll be storing, reads&#x2F;writes, compute power, notifications sent etc before you can estimate what it&#x27;s going to cost you. I&#x27;d like a structured and clear pricing plan like Parse and Firebase have.<p>Would anyone recommend any other platform that will let me develop a serverless application?
======
ac360
Serverless Framework - It's an open-source application framework for building
web, mobile and IoT applications exclusively on Lambda and API Gateway. Lambda
only charges you when it's run and scales automatically out of the box.
Further, the project is well-funded and backed by a full-time team.
[http://www.serverless.com](http://www.serverless.com)

------
sharemywin
Not sure about serverless, but it looks looks like all you need is a mongodb +
node.js host. Parse released the server. Here's article on integrating parse
with heroku. [http://blog.parse.com/announcements/introducing-heroku-
parse...](http://blog.parse.com/announcements/introducing-heroku-parse/)

Completely out of my space but trying to help.

------
pashakym
Amazon mobile is "just" started and does not have all Parse features,
especially DB UI. Firebase is a DB in the cloud AFAIK. I`m trying a few thing
for now and would wait a couple weeks to see different data points.

------
sharemywin
someone using parse should create an indigogo or kickstarter to create a
community hosted service. Could be like a co-op but as a service.

